# CCA & U-File



## Threeboy (Mar 22, 2012)

If I buy a computer for $1000 and it's class 50 with 55% depreciation.

Undepreciated Capital Cost (UCC): $1000
Claimable depreciation (1/2 of 55% because of first year rule): $275

Where do I put those number in on UFile? Do I only use the UCC and uFile will calculate the claimable depreciation? I'm entering the UCC in box C It doesn't seem like the numbers are adding up correctly.


----------



## Farly (Aug 18, 2009)

Try entering the $1000 in box F (Capital additions)


----------



## Threeboy (Mar 22, 2012)

I put the UCC value in C, and the CCA value in N - seemd to work.


----------

